# Trappers Roll Call



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Just curious to. see who on PT are trappers. 
Who plan on trapping this season and what are your target species?
I plan on going after bobcat, coyote and fox


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Since I've been lay'in steel for pretty much 50 years, I figure I'm a trapper.

My eye operations have limited my adventures into the field for the last two years but I'll probably be able to get a couple cages out this season.

Bobcat, Reds and Greys seem to be the only critters that hang in my shed anymore. I just might chase a few Beavers (don't say it Don.lol) around this spring.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I might set a few cages this season... Bobcat, and Gray Fox.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You said it for me Cat !


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I used to trap when I was a teen mainly water sets for raccoon and muskrats with water sets we had a lot of red fox on the farm then also but I never set for them I did get a badger in a set I put out for a coyote lol I didn't know what I was doing but some thing was digging up the hillside and I kept at it and wow when my steel hooked up I was glad my tarp was chained to a good sized tree he almost dug the tree out in 12 hours I'm going to get back into it this year going to put a few sets out for coyote and raccoon it will be good to set some steel again good luck to all this season


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I would like to get some bobcat but I think I will have to burn through a lot of coyotes first. I have 50 chickens 3 La Mancha goats and 2 potbelly pigs that are always out so the coyotes are a big issue here. But I only want a bobcat so I can mount it above my mantle!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Like catcapper I started trapping just over 50 years ago. I also hope to place a few cages this year. Looking to cage bobcats and fox.


----------



## dannyclark703 (Aug 4, 2015)

I would like to get a bobcat.

Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome to predator talk dannyclark...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to PT Dannyclark.


----------



## dannyclark703 (Aug 4, 2015)

Thank you does any live near Milan MO

Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Welcome as well Danny , I know I've enjoyed my time here, hope you do as well . . As for trapping I also started a long time ago , 46 years to be exact . Started on gophers and muskrats then to beaver and red fox . Coyotes are the main prize these days with occasional red and raccoon along the way . Still catch beaver doing damage at the local golf course ,but the prices on them isnt worth skinning .


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum Dannyclark.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

dannyclark703 said:


> Thank you does any live near Milan MO
> 
> Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk


Wow, I haven't been to that area in over 35 years. Does Farmland still have a big facility north of town?


----------



## dannyclark703 (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes it's still there they work 10hrs all the time now. Did u trap when u was here?

Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

dannyclark703 said:


> Yes it's still there they work 10hrs all the time now. Did u trap when u was here?
> 
> Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk


I was in southern Iowa but traveled with a fur buyer that had a route, every two weeks we came down 65 through Princeton to Chillicothe, got on 36 to highway 5 and back north through Milan to Centerville, IA and then back home. I did a turkey hunt way back then. Seems like there was some kind of public ground just south of Milan. I never did do any trapping in MO but skirted the IA MO line pretty close long lining for several years.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Only 40 yrs ago when I started trapping, things have slowed down a bit since, tough to do around here as all the lines are gov. registered and only the named register is allowed on it. Would love to get back up North in my old stomping grounds as it's loaded with marten, wolves and lynx.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Short said:


> Haven't started yet, but sure am doin some homework and really contemplating getting into it.


 Trapping is very rewarding as long as you don't expect to get rich. If you decide to start trapping I know a guy who makes some excellent cage traps.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ruger, what kind of cage traps do you use? ie: Mercer or Briarpatch...or a local maker.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I use cages from a local maker, myself.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ruger said:


> I use cages from a local maker, myself.


 nice. do you have a pic of one?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Short said:


> To me just getting out in the field and with the possibility of putting a few extra dollars in my pocket is rewarding enough. I go fishing and hunting, not catching and killing. To me, the hunt is most times, more rewarding than the kill, especially if you are accompanied by friends.


So, what part of the trapping sport are you not familiar with. The "catching and killing" phrase you used above is a poor choice of words. I agree with you that just being out in the field is a reward, a reward that a HUGE part of our population will never experience today. Myself being what I consider a life long trapper have learned more about animals from the multitude of hours in the field observing animal habits and behaviors and knowing where to place a trap that will produce a prized fur-bearing animal. I would offer this opinion about myself, the better trapper I became the better hunter I turned out to be, I would also offer this to be true of the vast majority of trappers.

Unfortunately Short you live in a State where you will never be able to feel or understand the overwhelming pride of peaking a hill top to find a large, fully prime coyote bouncing in a foot hold trap and knowing you were able to outwit one of the smartest critters on this Continent.






​​November 1978 southern Iowa​


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

thank you for clearing that up............


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Harvest or harvesting an animal is a better term.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

220 is so right about the feeling of seeing an animal in your trap. I think you can still get the same feeling with a cage trap.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

azpredatorhunter said:


> nice. do you have a pic of one?


I'll look and see if I can find a picture of one. I'd go outside and take a picture of one but it's raining now. Lol. My cages are always a work in progress, I'm always looking for a way to tweak them or improve them.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Here's one of them


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Very nice Ruger... If you have some closeups please post them. I know a guy who makes cages and he is willing to help guys out if you have any questions.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm a trapper and have been doing it for the last couple years. I bought a lifetime license. I'm in Kansas and our season doesn't start until mid November. I'll be trapping raccoons, coyotes, and beavers. I know that I'll catch a few skunks and opossums as well. I still need to pick up some more Z-traps for raccoons, but I have all the rest of my other traps ready to go.


----------



## _RJ_ (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm only 30 but I've been trapping since I was 8. Dad and grandpa always took me with them.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm going to be water trapping this year...hope to fill my one fisher and one bobcat tag. Good luck to all looking forward to reading all your successful posts and learn from them.


----------



## azcatter (Oct 19, 2014)

Going set around 100 cages this year for bobcats and fox. counting down the days tell start of season


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

What part of the state you setting them cages? There's no cats around here.????


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

azcatter said:


> Going set around 100 cages this year for bobcats and fox. counting down the days tell start of season


 Good luck on your season, you must be using a 5 ton flatdeck to haul that many cages, I can't imagine moving 20 of them around through out the season never mind 100 of them!!


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

I am interested as well but the problem for short and myself is location. Sure we can be in the mountains in roughly 20 minutes but the land we could trap is quite a drive, especially if you need to check traps every day. It would FAR outweigh any money that might be made. I would love to get into it myself. Back east I used to trap for relatives having problems with raccoons and groundhogs. I was pretty good at it too and I'll never forget the feeling of seeing those traps full the next morning. I just wish I could find a way to do it here. Short we will have to put our heads together.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No offense, but that sounds dangerous.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

There is some money to be made cat trapping. One or two Bobcats would pay for your gas for some time. The problem is getting them into the cages. It's not that easy, but it's not that hard if you're in the right place. Where I was trapping last year, I heard there were 12 other trappers in the area. I know of only one guy who can run 100 cage traps...I would like to see a photo of the100 cage traps... seeing is believing.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

youngdon said:


> No offense, but that sounds dangerous.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntlots (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello everyone I just did my trappers education class and wanting to do some trapping. I live in washington so I have to use live traps and just trying to gather all the info. I can so I can try and catch me some fur.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Hang around the site huntlots, you'll come across some useful info.


----------



## huntlots (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks ruger


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Do some read'in--- use the search button--- ask questions--- then head out and make a few sets. Out in the field is where you'll learn to take fur.

Picture below is what a cubby set should look like.


----------



## STAINLESS90 (Dec 11, 2015)

This will be my first season and I intend to start out trappig coyotes if I don't mess that up too bad I think I might try for a bobcat.

Sent from my SM-S765C using Tapatalk


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome to PT. STAINLESS90.

What kind of gear are you gonna be use'in at your sets?.

awprint:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I am still from the old era. #3 and #4 double springs some but mostly jumps. I used to do the raccoon thing but with a bad back and bad legs I now just hit canines and some cats. I do few blind sets and mostly use buried bait holes for canines and cubbies for cats. After 50 years I am now just learning to use snares.

I instruct people to trap nuisance beavers in private ponds.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

TheDuckMaster said:


> TheDuckMaster, on 15 Dec 2015 - 09:32 AM, said:
> 
> I am still from the old era. #3 and #4 double springs some but mostly jumps. I used to do the raccoon thing but with a bad back and bad legs I now just hit canines and some cats. I do few blind sets and mostly use buried bait holes for canines and cubbies for cats. After 50 years I am now just learning to use snares.
> 
> I instruct people to trap nuisance beavers in private ponds.


 How are you doing on your trapping this season? Do you still have those areas you mentioned a while ago to trap?


----------



## bfdast (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm going to get setup and get started next yr. Southeast Louisiana here


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

hassell said:


> How are you doing on your trapping this season? Do you still have those areas you mentioned a while ago to trap


Thanks for asking.

I have not started. My Grandson is still on the mend, so I'll stay chose to stay close to home until after the holidays. If something would come up and I am needed right away,...we'll you understand Family comes first!

As for starting a month and 1/4 late...I am sure I'll still be fine. Fact is I fear most fur isn't ready yet. Hell the ground hasn't frozen in Iowa nor Nebraska. Also after a couple of 60-65 degree days the canines may even be rubbed a little. I am positive the cats are furred up!

My plans to catch up for lost time is let the traps work at night. In the daytime Ill hit a NWR not far away and call. As it has limited roads and no off road traffic allowed by motorized vehicles, I'll use horses to get a mile or two in then call. A few years ago this worked well. A plastic sled is towed as the horses don't like coyotes at all, even dead ones. The rancher agreed to help me this year also.


----------



## STAINLESS90 (Dec 11, 2015)

catcapper said:


> Welcome to PT. STAINLESS90.
> 
> What kind of gear are you gonna be use'in at your sets?.
> 
> awprint:


I plan on starting with some Duke #2 coil spring traps but honestly I'm open to any recommendations you guys have I'm brand new to all of this.

Sent from my SM-S765C using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

trapping gear is like firearms, buy the best you can afford............................................


----------

